# GET-A-GRIP 2014 Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Slow Drags & Poker Run Cleveland TN.



## dorr (Jan 23, 2014)

GET-A-GRIP 2014, We are back, bigger and better than ever.  This will be our 3rd annual Bicycle Show, Swap Meet, Slow Drags and Poker Run held in Cleveland TN on the Fourth Saturday of March: March 22, 2014.  If you are curious to just how large this event is, or wonder what all goes on at the event: pull us up on” You Tube” under Get A Grip 2013.  We have something for everyone from: a Top 20 award bicycle show and best of show award, a huge swap meet to find those bicycle parts or complete bike that you have been wanting, slow drags for lots of laughs in 3 age categories and the newest event the Bicycle Poker Run on our beautiful Cleveland Greenway.  Last year we had people represented from over 7 neighboring states and expect even more this year.  We are currently building this years giveaway bike and can be seen on http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/2014-get-a-grip.80226/.  This is held at George R Stuart School with a huge playground for the kids.  There will be food vendors on hand serving delicious food.  All proceeds from the event benefit the American Cancer Society.  Help us spread the word and HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Although this one caters more to the rat rodders the girlfriend and I had a good time last year participating in the poker run (her) and drag races (me). I'm gonna change out the big boy chain ring to the clover leaf on the rat Phantom this year and be ready to race! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1973rx3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Great show was great to meet fellow Cabe members,  going to try and make it this year as well.  LuisGT


----------



## dorr (Jan 29, 2014)

*February 2, 2014 Super Bowl Swap meet Nashville TN*

Weather Permitting I should be at the Super Bowl Swap Meet in Nashville TN at the fairgrounds promoting the show this Sunday February 2, 2014.  I will have the giveaway bike (http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/2014-get-a-grip.80226/ ) on display in its current build state and will be selling T-shirts from the event as well.  ($12 each S-XL / $15 each for 2X)  My vendor spot is 27 in the parking lot. Hope to see you there.


----------



## dorr (Feb 19, 2014)

*1 month away!*

This Saturday, February 22, 2014 I plan on being at the bike show in Dallas GA.  I will bring some T-shirts with me and may even have the giveaway bike to show off.  Look me up if you are there.  Thanks!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 19, 2014)

dorr said:


> This Saturday, February 22, 2014 I plan on being at the bike show in Dallas GA.  I will bring some T-shirts with me and may even have the giveaway bike to show off.  Look me up if you are there.  Thanks!




I was hoping to drag race again this year but I don't do slow! V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Feb 20, 2014)

I too am going to miss the drag racing for I truly enjoy the heads up Ol' S'kool drags but after the incident last year in the drags we felt it best to change.  I apologize and may look into a way to bring it back next year.  Thanks for your comment.


----------



## dorr (Feb 23, 2014)

I enjoyed seeing everyone in Dallas GA yesterday at the swap meet.  Picked a few good pieces and had a wonderful time.  Thanks for all the kind comments on the GET-A-GRIP bike show and look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## dorr (Mar 6, 2014)

We are now a little over 2 weeks away from our show.  We look forward to seeing everyone in Cleveland TN on March 22, 2014.  We have advertised everywhere and have tried our best to make this a household name.  The show is located on one of the main traveled streets in Cleveland and provides a lot of foot traffic.  We go the extra mile in seeing that you have a great time at our show.  We will have plenty of event shirts on sale.  The 2014 give away bike is now finished and someone will go home with a great bike.  The Bicycle Poker Run is having great response for it is a nice 8 mile ride on a beautiful Greenway and gives you a chance to win some cash while you are at the show.  Each person that sets up as a vendor receives a goody bag full of surprises.  We will be doing slow drags this year for 3 age groups and will provide some great entertainment.  We have food vendors on hand and the BBQ is so good it has been selling out before the day is done.  There is a huge play ground for the kids and plenty of room for them to have fun.  We are two fold: we want to provide family fun while raising money for the American Cancer Society.  Don't miss this event!


----------



## JOEL (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be there !


----------



## Terry66 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looking forward to it. I'll be there!


----------



## dorr (Mar 14, 2014)

AS of today they are calling for 68 degrees and partly cloudy for the show, Yeah Baby!  I have a video crew coming to make a killer video for You Tube!  Don't miss out on the fun!  We are out to be the biggest and best in the South!


----------



## dorr (Mar 17, 2014)

The response has been GREAT!!!! For those coming out of town there are some great new hotels at exit 27 off I-75 in Cleveland with some great restaurants there as well.  Shanes Rib Shack is one of my favorites for BBQ.  Look forward to seeing you all this Saturday March 22, 2014 where the gates will open at 10 am.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm there! Always a good event here folks!


----------



## jkent (Mar 18, 2014)

I will be attending the Get A Grip show this year as well. I went last year and got tied up in a traffic jam and sat there for almost 2 hours. and by the time I got to the meet everyone was loading up to go home. I will be leaving out early this year and I will get there on time. Lets just hope there are no over turned trailers on the interstate this year.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was looking forward to this show but unfortunately family events will preclude me from attending this year. I look forward to the pics though. V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 21, 2014)

We are only a few hours away and hope you are on the way to Cleveland TN now.  The chance of rain moves in after lunch and only at 30% according to the weather channel.  We will be fine with the temps in the upper 60's.  Joe Dyer will be here with some exciting news about a vintage bicycle auction coming our way soon.  There is a special treat on the Poker Run so don't miss out.  We have put it all into this show and the video crew is ready to show the world how we do it in the south.  Don't miss this once a year chance to have some good ole Southern Family Fun!  *REMEMBER:* the gates open at 10 am no sooner.  and the show is over at 3 pm.  See you in the morning!


----------



## dorr (Mar 23, 2014)

Let me begin by saying I was blown away by everyone showing up at this years event.  The turnout was, to say the least, humungous and *I want to personally thank each of you *for all that you did to make this a great success.  Without you this kind of show is not possible and thank you for coming out!  Through your efforts we raised almost $1500 for the American Cancer Society and this does not include all the money that was raised from the food vendors.  The video made yesterday will be edited and music added and once completed will be posted here for you to see.  We had some great bikes in the show this year and thanks for showing your rides.  




We are not perfect by any means but try our best to make this a fun day for everyone and will continue to make this better as we continue to strive to be the best.  




I am going to try to make the show in Pigeon Forge on April 12, 2014 at Busted Knuckle.  Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

I should be in Pigeon Forge on the 12th. What kind of show is it? Motorcycle? Bicycle? V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Mar 27, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I should be in Pigeon Forge on the 12th. What kind of show is it? Motorcycle? Bicycle? V/r Shawn




I had two different people approach me at the show and tell me about this one.  Busted Knuckle is on the main strip of Pigeon Forge on the right going toward Gatlinburg a little over half way through the strip if I remember correctly.  it is a store catering toward car, motorcycle and bicycle buffs.  That is all I know at this time.  They lead me to believe it was for bicycles.  I am going to try to make it up that day for I was going to be there anyway for the car show.  Maybe someone near there can find out from the place and post a reply.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Any idea when the video will be ready? V/r Shawn


----------



## dorr (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for asking and appreciate your interest.  No one wants to see it more than I and I am sorry that it is taking longer than I wanted anyway.  The video person I used does weddings and such on the side of his 8 - 5 job and gave me a great deal so I can not push him to much.  I will post it here once I get the final copy.  Thanks again for asking.


----------



## dorr (Apr 13, 2014)

I am still patiently waiting on the video to be finished.  However my brother took about 50 pictures so I had him put them into a 5 minute slide show on You Tube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3A2dppoo4

Please enjoy the pictures and hope to post a video soon.  Thanks everyone for your support.


----------

